# My new habitats



## chrisstpeter (Jun 24, 2013)

Built some habitats for my 3 L2s today out of acrylic. I used sheer for ventilation on the bottom, top, and back wall. Lined the floor with some sheet moss, and added in some silk/ plastic flowers.
No lid, empty habitat: 


Empty habitat with lid: 

Finished habitat with mantis: 

All 3, sitting side by side in the window


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 24, 2013)

looks luxurious. for a mantid of course


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks good, if I was a mantis, I would move right in!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Very Attractive!


----------



## Retpallylol (Jun 28, 2013)

Where did you get the acrylic pieces? A hardware store?


----------



## chrisstpeter (Jun 29, 2013)

I got the acrylic at lowes, $12 for a sheet that was large enough to cut all the pieces and have plenty left over. Ok, SO... looks like I'm going to have to try again at some point. This was my first ever attempt at working acrylic, and, well... I thought it was good, but apparently not good enough. The pieces weren't cut precisely enough, and I didn't assemble them precisely enough because I had small gaps through which all of my fruit flies kept escaping! So I modded the rubbermaid containers I had them in before. Made them similar to these acrylic enclosures in that I put ventilation on the top, bottom, and back wall.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Jul 11, 2013)

I've found that trial and error is a big thing when building any type of enclosure for Mantids! Keep going at it strong and eventually it will come together for you!


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 14, 2013)

They look great. I'm sure you'll work out the kinks next time.


----------



## glock34girl (Jul 27, 2013)

.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Jul 30, 2013)

Amazing work love


----------



## sally (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice ...where did you find the fine mesh screen?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm looking for mesh fabric as well for mantid cages... Any suppliers that you know of?


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 30, 2013)

If you can find a place that does laser cutting, I can send you a file to give to them and have your sides cut perfectly.  

What are the dimensions of the sheets that they sell at Lowes? $12 sounds like a great price compared to my school's store.


----------



## kunturman (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice work. Just for future reference check this link:

http://www.professionalplastics.com/PLEXIGLASS-ACRYLICSHEET-EXTRUDED?gclid=CL-B647B2LgCFWZk7Aod0GUAww


----------

